
The Deepest Metro Stations in the World - prostoalex
http://www.amusingplanet.com/2017/03/the-deepest-metro-stations-in-world.html
======
stevoski
Don't click. I did and it redirected me to a scamming site.

~~~
prostoalex
Strange, I couldn't reproduce now or at the time of original submission.

With that said, they do load a bunch of third-party ads, so there might be
some malicious payload that you received but others didn't.

